# Apple Powder?



## smokngun (Aug 25, 2013)

Has anyone dehydrated apples or any fruit for that matter and then used a spice grinder to make it into a powder? I am wanting to make a few different rubs but wasn't sure if the fruit in the rub would go bad in the pantry.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 25, 2013)

I make an apple rub, recipe is here-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/rib-rub-recipes

It's the last one on the page.


----------



## smokngun (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome looks good, I'll give it a shot. No problems with the powder going bad? Have you tried different fruits?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 26, 2013)

That depends on the storage method used, intended storage time and if any secondary precautions are taken, such as oxygen scavengers and moisture scavengers. The most reliable method I know of for dehydrated foods of any kind is to dry it and vac-seal in bags, store until you will use them in a cool dark place, then for fruits in a rub blend, grind just before blending, instead of grinding up bulk quantities. But I do know one member here who does do the bulk grind and storage of dried fruits, and I think red bell peppers as well...at least he used to do that (last time I talked to him he has been pretty busy with other things) then regrinds before using to blend into his rubs, so it can be done (stored in vac-sealed jars).

Let me know if you want to find out how he does it...I'll send him a PM with your user name so the two of you can talk it over when he gets a chance to chat.

Eric


----------



## dcarch (Aug 27, 2013)

You can make fruit powder of any fruit.

I often make tomato powder and watermelon powder.

dcarch


----------



## smokngun (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, guess I need to take the blinders off and and think outside the box. Dehydrating definitely opens a whole new world to rub possibilities.


----------



## seenred (Aug 27, 2013)

I tried a rub recipe once that called for apple powder...but I couldn't find any.  So I found a package of dehydrated apple slices at a local grocer and made it in my little spice grinder...turned out decent, but probably not as good as dehydrating your own fresh apples for grinding.

I'd like to know how this turns out...

Red


----------



## smokngun (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll let you know I have some drying right now.


----------



## paul01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes you can go for it.Fruits dehydration is safe because water is removed from the fruit. So, mold and bacteria cannot grow on it;thus it will be not spoiled.


----------



## coberdor (Jan 22, 2014)

I make apple, mango and tomato powder in my dehydrator.  It takes up much less space than the dehydrated tomatoes, apples or mangos.  You can then use the powder in rubs, fruit smoothies, muffins, ice cream, sauces, teas; the list goes on and on.  

I like to sprinkle some cinnamon on my apple slices.  You can use the slices in apple pies and breads too, or just eat them as apple chips.


----------

